

Throw out your code - joshowens
http://railsfreak.com/post/542308392/throwing-away-code

======
j_baker
Am I the only one who gets some kind of perverse pleasure from using C-k in
emacs or dd in vim? There's just something so pleasing about deleting a large
block of code one line at a time.

~~~
joshowens
Removing code is the best! I love commits where git says my deletes were
higher than my inserts.

------
danfitch
Just got done rewriting our companies stats server, that was processing
logfiles with ruby...bleh. Now using Resque and a few awk scripts I cut a 2
day job down to an hour. The code was written when our logs were small now we
need something faster, and just happened to be alot less code.

